# Skirt patterns



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am looking for full-length skirt patterns that are on the internet for free. I would also like denim skirt patterns if anyone could help.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you talking about ones with a zipper or ones with elastic waist?

A line or more gathered or a gathered tiered effect?

let me see what I can find for you.
And after you answer the questions, some of us may just be able to tell you how to do the skirts.

Angie


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I also was looking for a simple pattern and came across this one for a "hobbit skirt". Was planning on using old flat sheets as the material. I have gotten several for under $1. at local yard sales and will be trying the pattern out this winter when we have to stay in-doors. Just google hobbit skirt.

jr05


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am a very beginning sewer. I can do things like rag quilts, pillows, blankets, books and such but have NEVER sewn clothing. So something very simple, probably a line skirt, something like a pioneer skirt only maybe not quite so full. Thanks all.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This looks as if it has good instructions with photos...

http://www.craftsofchaddsford.com/skirt.htm

this swirly skirt looks interesting

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=237248.0

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2008/04/how_to_sew_a_swirly_wrap_skirt.html

Well these should give you a starting spot.

Angie


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh, thank you sew much! LOL! I can't wait to try some of these, I love the Hobbit Skirt. I could spend hours looking at all the costumes they have made. Wish I could sew that good. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You're most welcome. 
Hopefully you might be able to show some of your work, after making some skirts.

Have a great weekend.

Angie


----------

